# qué rico!



## valy822

Hola a todos! 
Tengo una pregunta:querìa saber qué significa _qué rico_ en italiano por favor.
Contexto:después de un beso a un chico, el dice _qué rico_ pero el dice qué no significa _che bello_...podrìa ayudarme?
Gracias.

ps.corrigeme por favor!


----------



## Hatilaus

Quiere decir que le ha gustado, y núnca mejor dicho, en el sentido de "gusto" de la palabra.
Se suele utilizar con aspectos ligados a la comida (al estricto sentido del gusto)... "¡Qué rico estaba el helado!".

PD:
-  ¡Qué suerte tiene algunos, por cierto!.


----------



## valy822

Hatilaus said:


> Quiere decir que le ha gustado, y núnca mejor dicho, en el sentido de "gusto" de la palabra.
> Se suele utilizar con aspectos ligados a la comida (al estricto sentido del gusto)... "¡Qué rico estaba el helado!".
> 
> PD:
> -  ¡Qué suerte tiene algunos, por cierto!.


 
Muchas gracias Hatilaus por la respuesta y por el cumplido también!

Podrìa corrigeme por favor? Gracias.


----------



## Schenker

valy822 said:


> Muchas gracias Hatilaus por la respuesta y por el cumplido también!
> 
> ¿Podrían corregirme por favor? Gracias.


----------



## sabrinita85

valy822 said:


> Hola a todos!
> Tengo una pregunta: quer*í*a saber qué significa _qué rico_ en italiano, por favor.
> Contexto: después de un beso a un chico, *é*l dice _qué rico_ pero *é*l dice qu*e* no significa _che bello_...¿podr*í*an/podríais ayudarme?
> Gracias.
> 
> ps. corr*í**j*e*n*me/corregidme por favor!





valy822 said:


> Muchas gracias Hatilaus por la respuesta y por el cumplido también!
> 
> ¿Podr*í*a*(s)* corr*egir*me por favor? Gracias.


Sì, come dice Hatilaus, questa espressione fa riferimento al gusto ed è generalmente legata al cibo. 



In tutti i casi, si traduce con:
*Che gustoso!*
*Che saporito!*
*Che buono!*


----------



## valy822

Gracias Schenker y Sabrina.


----------



## sabrinita85

valy822 said:


> Gracias Schenker y Sabrina.


De ná!


----------



## cla71

Questa espressione è molto usata in America Latina. In Spagna si usa anche quando si parla di un bimbo:

¡Qué rico!
Che carino!


----------



## sabrinita85

cla71 said:


> Questa espressione è molto usata in America Latina. In Spagna si usa anche quando si parla di un bimbo:
> 
> ¡Qué rico!
> Che carino!


Ah grazie Cla!
Non sapevo questa cosa!
Infatti è molto tempo che cerco una parola per dire "carino" in spagnolo.

Ma posso usarlo anche per gli oggetti? Tipo, non so, per un cellulare... posso dire _qué rico_?


----------



## cla71

Credo di no, per un oggetto io userei 

¡Qué bonito!
¡Qué chulo! (più colloquiale, si potrebbe tradurre con "che figata")


----------



## Maelstrøm

sabrinita85 said:


> Ah grazie Cla!
> Non sapevo questa cosa!
> Infatti è molto tempo che cerco una parola per dire "carino" in spagnolo.
> 
> Ma posso usarlo anche per gli oggetti? Tipo, non so, per un cellulare... posso dire _qué rico_?


 
No creo que pueda usarse rico para los celulares...

Si bien concuerdo con Cla, _que rico!_ se puede utilizar para bebés/niños e incluso (en la época de mi mamá) se les decía así a los muchachos apuestos.  

Para los objetos se usa generalmente bonito, por ejemplo:

¡Qué bonita fotografía!
¡Qué bonito paisaje!
(siempre teniendo en cuenta que el adjetivo cambia a u o según el genero del sustantivo)

 También para "carino" se puede usar lindo o hermoso.  

Igualmente, me gustaría recordarles que yo les hablo de como hablamos en Argentina, siempre puede haber variaciones 

Escuchamos otras ofertas...jajaja


----------



## sabrinita85

cla71 said:


> Credo di no, per un oggetto io userei
> 
> ¡Qué bonito!
> ¡Qué chulo! (più colloquiale, si potrebbe tradurre con "che figata")


Ah ok!
Grassssie!


----------



## cla71

Figurati!
Ciao


----------



## sabrinita85

Maelstrøm said:


> No, no puede usarse rico par celulares!!!
> 
> Si bien, concuerdo con Cla que rico se puede utilizar para bebés/niños e incluso (en la época de mi mamá) se les decía a los muchachos apuestos.
> 
> Para los objetos se usa generalmente bonito, por ejemplo:
> 
> ¡Qué bonita fotografía!
> ¡Qué bonito paisaje!
> (siempre teniendo en cuenta que el adjetivo cambia a u o según el genero del sustantivo)
> 
> También para "carino" se puede usar lindo o hermoso.
> 
> Igualmente, me gustaría recordarles que yo les hablo de como hablamos en Argentina, siempre puede haber variaciones


Vale! Muchas gracias a ti también por la explicación!


----------



## Schenker

cla71 said:


> Credo di no, per un oggetto io userei
> 
> ¡Qué bonito!
> ¡Qué chulo! (più colloquiale, si potrebbe tradurre con "che figata")


 
"Qué chulo" se ocupa en Mexico y España si no me equivoco. Pero en algunos paises de sudamérica como en Chile se diría "qué bacán" (bacan=cool), y en Argentina se diría "qué groso". 
Todas estas expresiones son muy coloquiales claro está.


----------



## The scientist

sabrinita85 said:


> Vale! Muchas gracias a ti también por la explicación!



Bueno, la expresion correcta de carino es "tierno", mas traduciendo 'caro' al espanol seria "querido". Que rico! que bonito! son sinonimos dependiendo a lo que te refieras, pero siempre podran ser sustituidos por "tierno".
 Invece figata si usa qua in italia di una maniera diversa, che non vuol dire "rico" neanche "tierno". Spero che questo ti aiuti. Ciao bella! .


----------



## sabrinita85

The scientist said:


> Bueno, la expresion correcta de carino es "tierno", mas traduciendo 'caro' al espanol seria "querido". Que rico! que bonito! son sinonimos dependiendo a lo que te refieras, pero siempre podran ser sustituidos por "tierno".
> Invece figata si usa qua in italia di una maniera diversa, che non vuol dire "rico" neanche "tierno". Spero che questo ti aiuti. Ciao bella! .


Certo che mi è di aiuto!
Mille grazie!!


----------



## indigoio

Hola Vale:

Agrego algunas correcciones que escaparon a la excelente (como siempre) revisión de Sabry:


valy822 said:


> *¡*Hola a todos!
> Tengo una pregunta: Quería saber qué significa _qué rico_ en italiano, por favor.
> 
> _(o bien: Tengo una pregunta: quería saber *¿*Qué significa qué rico en italiano*?*)_
> 
> Contexto: después de un beso a un chico, él dice _qué rico_ pero él dice que no significa _che bello_...¿podrían/podríais ayudarme?
> Gracias.
> 
> *PS*. *¡*corríj*a*nme/corregidme por favor!


----------



## sabrinita85

indigoio said:


> Hola Vale:
> 
> Agrego algunas correcciones que escaparon a la excelente (como siempre) revisión de Sabry:


¡Es cierto!
¡Muy lógica tu correción! ... No me había fijado en este particularillo 

PD: ¿Se dice particularillo, sí?


----------



## indigoio

The scientist said:


> Que rico! que bonito! son sinonimos dependiendo a lo que te refieras, pero siempre podran ser sustituidos por "tierno".


Mmmm... no estoy muy de acuerdo en que _tierno_ SIEMPRE pueda sustituirlos. De hecho en el ejemplo de Vale quizá el chico no se refiera precisamente a tierno, sino más bien sensual o, como decimos en México, _cachondo_. O igual todo a la vez (_tierno, sensual, bonito, cachondo, prendido_, etc. etc.).

Es que no podemos encerrar el significado de 'qué rico' / 'qué delicioso' en un solo concepto, puesto que es muy diverso. La idea es que le agradó y eso basta! hehe 



The scientist said:


> Invece figata si usa qua in italia di una maniera diversa, che non vuol dire "rico" neanche "tierno". Spero che questo ti aiuti.


¿Sará qualcosa come il _chido_ messicano? 

Al vedere un cellulare nuovo, gli italiani direbbero: _Che figata!_  
noi messicani diremmo: _¡Qué chido! / ¡Está chidísimo!_

(in linguaggio colloquiale)

Ciao!


----------



## indigoio

sabrinita85 said:


> PD: ¿Se dice particularillo, sí?


_Particularcillo_, cara.


----------



## sabrinita85

indigoio said:


> _Particularcillo_, cara.



Eso, gracias!


----------



## claudine2006

The scientist said:


> Bueno, la expresión correcta de _carino_ es "tierno", mas traduciendo 'caro' al espanol sería "querido". Qué rico! qué bonito! son sinónimos dependiendo a lo que te refieras, pero siempre podrán ser sustituidos por "tierno".
> Invece figata si usa qua in italia di una maniera diversa, che non vuol dire "rico" neanche "tierno". Spero che questo ti aiuti. Ciao bella! .


"_Carino_" puede tener también el significado de amable.

Sei stato proprio carino con me.


----------



## femmejolie

Yo conozco colombianos/as y dicen "rico" para todo, tanto para decir que algo está muy bueno como para decir :magnífico, estupendo.
(los cubanos, venezolanos y creo que también los mejicanos igualmente dicen qué sabrosón!)
Qué rico! puede significar:la comida está muy buena o qué chachi!, qué guay!
En italiano chachi/guay sería: stupendo , una cifra (ci siamo divertiti una cifra/un casino), fico (uno zainetto fico), forte (ragazzo forte),un mondo (ci siamo divertiti un mondo alla festa).
"Rico" es el equivalente a una palabra inglesa archiconocida por todo el mundo de 4 letras que empieza por "c" y acaba en "l".

En español sería "(qué)guay/chachi! (piruli  )/(qué)de p...madre!/(qué)coj...udo! , y ,más finamente, magnífico!, estupendo!, qué bueno!.


----------



## cla71

Pués sí, en Colombia se dice  *rico* a todo y también *chevre  *que tiene más o menos el mismo significado(he vivido allí una temporadita).


----------



## indigoio

femmejolie said:


> (los cubanos, venezolanos y creo que también los mejicanos igualmente dicen qué sabrosón!)


No, los mexicanos no lo usamos, al menos no de forma establecida. La similitud la referimos a personas que nos gustan, que están 'buenas', por ejemplo: '_ese niño (chico) está / se ve bien sabroso_'. Igual sería: _ese niño se ve bien rico / antojable'_.


----------



## Hatilaus

Una expresión para poder usada (sólo siendo mujer , es un poco, demasiado... femenino, por decirlo de algún modo) sería:

"Qué monada de celular" . 

- H -





sabrinita85 said:


> Ah grazie Cla!
> Non sapevo questa cosa!
> Infatti è molto tempo che cerco una parola per dire "carino" in spagnolo.
> 
> Ma posso usarlo anche per gli oggetti? Tipo, non so, per un cellulare... posso dire _qué rico_?


----------



## sabrinita85

Hatilaus said:


> Una expresión para poder usada (sólo siendo mujer , es un poco, demasiado... femenino, por decirlo de algún modo) sería:
> 
> "Qué monada de celular" .
> 
> - H -


¿Por qué es demasiado femenino?


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> ¿Por qué es demasiado femenino?


Difficilmente lo sentirai dire da un ragazzo o un uomo (eterosessuali).


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, l'avevo capito questo, ma non capisco perché "monada" lo direbbero solo le donne.


----------



## cla71

Más que femenino, de niña pija diría yo. Sabri, no creo que un hombre diría nunca ¡_qué monada_! A no ser que se quiera reir de alguien.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, l'avevo capito questo, ma non capisco perché "monada" lo direbbero solo le donne.


Anche in italiano esistono espressioni più "femminili", no? È l'equivalente del nostro: "uh, che carino!"....Te lo immagini pronunciato da un uomo?
Ok, si tratta di pregiudizi, ma la nostra società funziona così....


----------



## Maelstrøm

cla71 said:


> Pués sí, en Colombia se dice *rico* a todo y también *chevere *que tiene más o menos el mismo significado(he vivido allí una temporadita).


 

Creo que todas estas palabras que fuimos mencionando son viables pero el tema es que a pesar que en España y América Latina todos hablamos el _mismo _idioma no es literalmente igual y más con este tipo de palabras que son bastantes comunes en el lenguaje coloquial y cambian según el lugar y la época. (Tengo una hermana 6 años menor que a veces pareciera hablar otra lengua y sin embargo, es la misma  )


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, indubbiamente è una classificazione delle parole molto sessista.
"*Uh* che carino!", no..., non l'ho mai sentito in bocca ad un uomo, ma solo "che carino", sì, l'ho sentito spesso detto da uomini o ragazzi.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, indubbiamente è una classificazione delle parole molto sessista.
> Però "*Uh* che carino!", no..., non l'ho mai sentito in bocca ad un uomo, ma solo "che carino", sì, l'ho sentito spesso detto da uomini o ragazzi.


Insomma, accettando, nostro malgrado, il sessismo implicito nel linguaggio e analizzandolo, deduciamo che ci sono espressioni "riservate alle donne".
Io dagli uomini o dai ragazzi ho sentito usare l'agettino "carino" ma non l'esclamazione che lo contiene.


----------



## The scientist

indigoio said:


> ¿Sará qualcosa come il _chido_ messicano?
> 
> Al vedere un cellulare nuovo, gli italiani direbbero: _Che figata!_
> noi messicani diremmo: _¡Qué chido! / ¡Está chidísimo!_
> 
> (in linguaggio colloquiale)
> 
> Ciao!


Pues yo en lo que llevo aqui en Italia lo considero como un "tierno", pero bueno, creo que tambien podria significar "bonito" 

Figo quiere decir chido" en Mexico, y figata es solo una variacion de figo, que podria traducirse como chidisimo" en espanol de Mexico.


----------



## femmejolie

cla71 said:


> Más que femenino, de niña pija diría yo. Sabri, no creo que un hombre dijese/dijera nunca ¡_qué monada_! A no ser que se quiera reír de alguien.


 creo que un hombre nunca diría ¡qué monada!
Como hablas un castellano "casi" perfecto y, además, vives en Madrid , me permito corregirte una pequeña falta (pero importante). 
Espero que no te importe!

Creo que ....diría (en el pasado) /dirá (en el futuro) El condicional en realidad es un futuro en el pasado (expresa una probabilidad referida al pasado)
No creo que.... dijera o dijese (no creo expresa incertitud, duda)/ que diga (en el futuro)
No creo->congiuntivo
Creo-> indicativo


----------



## cla71

Gracias Femme, tienes razón, ese creo sobra. Me suena mejor decir "un hombre nunca diría ...." que "creo que un hombre nunca dijera ...". ¿Qué opinas?"
Ciao


----------



## indigoio

The scientist said:


> Pues yo en lo que llevo aqui en Italia lo considero como un "tierno", pero bueno, creo que tambien podria significar "bonito"
> 
> Figo quiere decir chido" en Mexico, y figata es solo una variacion de figo, que podria traducirse como chidisimo" en espanol de Mexico.


¡Óraleeeee!!! esa no me la sabía.

Gracias


----------



## Neuromante

valy822 said:


> Hola a todos!
> Tengo una pregunta:querrìa saber qué significa _qué rico_ en italiano por favor.
> Contexto:después de un beso a un chico, él dice _qué rico_ pero   dice que no significa _che bello_...podrìan ayudarme?
> Gracias.
> 
> ps.corríjanme por favor!


Dopo meza ora a scribere il post, mi sparisce Pazziensa

Va be´mi limiterò al nodo.
La forma piu giusta penso sarebbe "Mono" e la frase
"Que movil más mono" con questa construzzione viene usata anche dai uomini. "Monada" è troppo essagerato


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Dopo mezz'ora a scrivere il post, mi sparisce Pazienza
> 
> Vabbé, mi limiterò al nodo.
> La forma più giusta penso sarebbe "Mono" e la frase
> "Que movil más mono" con questa costruzione viene usata anche dagli uomini. "Monada" è troppo esagerato



Unas pequeñas correcciones


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Dopo mezz'ora (passata) a scrivere il post, mi sparisce Pazienza.
> 
> Vabbè, mi limiterò al nodo.
> La forma più giusta penso sarebbe "Mono" e la frase
> "Qué móvil más mono" con questa costruzione viene usata anche dagli uomini. "Monada" è troppo esagerato.


Qualche correzione alla correzione.


----------



## indigoio

claudine2006 said:


> "¡Qué móvil más mono!"


Sobre el español, una última corrección.


----------



## claudine2006

indigoio said:


> Sobre el español, una última corrección.


¡Qué despiste!


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Insomma, accettando, nostro malgrado, il sessismo implicito nel linguaggio e analizzandolo, deduciamo che ci sono espressioni "riservate alle donne".
> Io dagli uomini o dai ragazzi ho sentito usare l'agettino l'aggettivo "carino" ma non l'esclamazione che lo contiene.


Uffa! ¡Qué despiste!


----------



## Neuromante

Escribo en español por desconocimiento de la palabra italiana.

El problema de "Que monada" es que es una forma muy afectada de hablar, sobre todo porque suele ir precedida de la exclamación "¡Ay!"


Y me han hecho sonrrojar con todo los errores que cometí en español en mi último post


----------



## Arameo_123

Che figa! e Che figata!, ¿se pueden utilizar alternadamente?, ¿es esta una expresion vulgar? ¿cuál seria la expresion más formal? para qué bonito!.


----------

